# Three Counties show



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We had a lovely day at the Three Counties show, we met Lymorelynn and Azriel391 there who had plenty of cuddles and I'm sure would have walked out with plenty of the cats, Polo had a good day although he didn't get the Olympian he got BOB and placed well in side classes, Boudicca had a good day too getting first in her open but losing the BOB to the boy, she also placed well in her sides, but the day belonged to Ellen with Chester her Ragamuffin who got Overall Best in show, so well deserved.












Chester in BIS penn


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely day @Steverags - I followed you off the car park with Polo watching me through your back window


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

:Cat


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh wow, lovely photos! Chester got so grown up!!!!


----------

